# Seksualiteit > Vroegtijdige ejaculatie >  vroegtijdig klaarkomen...

## zyzz

Hallo.

Ik ben een jongen van 15 en heb sinds kort een nieuwe vriendin. Het is allemaal leuk en aardig, maar als ze bij me is word ik opgewonden en is het zo dat ik volgensmij al klaarkom... Ik weet niet of het voorvocht is of echt sperma, maar ik word erna ook niet echt meer opgewonden. Dit is al voordat ze met haar hand erin gaat

Ik hoop dat iemand tips of iets anders heeft want ik zie dit als een zeer groot probleem...

Mvg,

----------


## zyzz

Iemand die mij hiermee kan helpen? Ik ben radenloos. Komt het misschien.omdat ik hier geen ervaring mee heb? Dat het zou kunnen dat ik overgeil ben ofzoiets? Ik zou graag willen dat iemand mij hier mee kan helpen!

----------


## zyzz

Jammergenoeg heeft nog steeds niemand gereageerd. Vandaag was ik weer bij mijn vriendin en we waren weer bezig. Ik kreeg een halfe erectie en kon hem niet helemaal stijf maken. Zou ik hiermee naar de huisarts moeten gaan?

----------


## Geronimo

Ik heb zo de indruk dat het vooral met stress te maken heeft: de angst dat het niet lukt/te vroeg komt.

Probeer je zoveel mogelijk te ontspannen en te genieten van elk moment en niet enkel aan het klaarkomen te denken.
Hou je ademhaling onder controle: traag en diep inademen met je buik, niet met je borst.
Ook je spieren zoveel mogelijk ontspannen, en dan vooral je bekkenbodemspieren.
Om een spier bewust te kunnen ontspannen, moet je er uiteraard controle over hebben, en dat lukt het best bij een goed ontwikkelde spier, dus zijn bodembekken-oefeningen geen slecht idee.

Bespreek het alleszins ook met je vriendin: zij kan je hierin helpen door jou zoveel mogelijk te helpen ontspannen, en het kalmpjes aan te doen. Als ze van niets weet, kan ze moeilijk helpen, en het kan voor jou al genoeg zijn als ze er begrip voor heeft en beseft dat het iets is waar je heel goed samen kan aan werken.

Hopelijk ben je hier iets mee.

----------


## zyzz

Bedankt voor je reactie geronimo!

Vandaag was ik weer bij mijn vriendin en in het begin was het nog normaal. Mijn penis was nog stijf maar toen werd hij weer normaal en voelde ik weer iets nats in mijn broek. Het heeft volgens mij niks te maken met stress. Alhoewel zo'n oefeningen wel handig kunnen zijn. Is het veel moeite? En heeft u eventueel links naar zo'n oefeningen?

Nogmaals bedankt voor uw tijd en reactie! U heeft geen idee hoe blij ik ben met een medemens die met mij meeleeft.

Mvg, Z

----------


## Geronimo

Bekkenbodemspieroefeningen zijn niet moeilijk en kan je praktisch overal doen zonder dat iemand het ziet.
Eerst moet je natuurlijk die spier herkennen: het is de spier die je gebruikt om je plas te onderbreken. Dus de eerstvolgende keer dat je gaat plassen probeer je halfweg te stoppen. De spier die je dan gebruikt is je bekkenbodemspier. Lukt het je niet je plas te onderbreken dan is hij zeer zwak en kan trainen zeker geen kwaad! 
Trainen doe je zo: span de spier aan, hou 5 tellen aan en laat terug los. Doe dit een keer of 10, een aantal keer per dag. Voer de duur, de kracht en het aantal keer op naarmate de spier beter getraind is. Daarnaast kan je ook een aantal keer (vb 10 om te beginnen) kort maar krachtig spannen en ontspannen, tiental seconden rusten, en dan opnieuw, een keer of tien. Ook weer mettertijd aantal en kracht opvoeren.

Merk je een duidelijk verschil in hoeveelheid/samenstelling met als je bijvoorbeeld masturbeert? Voel je ook iets dat (misschien in de verte) op een orgasme lijkt?

----------


## zyzz

Tijdens het plassen heb ik met gemak mijn plas meerdere malen kunnen stoppen. Ik heb vandaag weer is wat rond zitten neuzen op het net. En ik vond dat ik last heb van de primaire vorn van vroegtijdig klaarkomen. Klopt het dat ik nooit meer van dit probleem af zal komen? Dat ik het voor de rest van mijn leven last van zal hebben? Tijdens het mastruberen heb ik hier namelijk totaal geen last van. Ik kan met gemak 30 minuten volhouden. Ik ben nu alleen echt bang geworden dat dit probleem mij voor de rest van mijn leven zal achtervolgen.

----------


## zyzz

Net was ik weer bij mijn vriendin. Ik had haar verteld dat als wewouden vrijen, het aan het begin moest gebeuren. Dus we wouden net beginnen en precies voordat zij met haar hand naar onderen ging kwam het weer. Het vroegtijdig klaarkomen. Ik baalde weer als een stekker. Ik wou nog doorgaan maar ik kreeg mijn penis er maar niet in. Uiteindelijk stopte wij en ze zei dat het aan haar lag. Omdat ze nog maagd is. We lagen de komende uur naakt langs elkaar en uiteindelijk ging ze met haar kont tegen mijn penis aan ligge. Ik merkte dat hij stijf werd zoals wanneer ik normaal mastrubeer. Ik draaide haar om en liet haar op mij zitten, zonder dat de penis erin ging(we hadden geen 2e condoom) ze bleef zo ongeveer 10 tot 15 min erop zitten en geduurende die tijd bleef mijn penis stijf.
Net wanneer ze er weer af ging toen kwam het weer. Sperma. Ik voel me verward en weet niet echt hoe en wat er precies mis mee is. Ik voel me ook als een van de enige die dit probleem heeft. Als ik mijn vrienden hoor praten dan heeft niemand er last van. Terwijl ik las dat 28,8% van de mannen er last van heeft. Ik ben radenloos!

----------


## Geronimo

Zeker niet gaan panikeren! Je bent zeker niet de eerste met dat probleem, en je zal zeker de laatste niet zijn.
Dat je er nooit zult van af geraken is ook dikke zever. Enkel als het een echt medisch probleem zou zijn, maar daartoe is de kans enorm klein, en het feit dat je het tijdens het masturberen wél lang volhoudt bewijst dat het gewoon ergens tussen je oren zit.
Het feit dat het gebeurt net als zij met haar hand naar onderen ging komt volgens mij gewoon door de anticipatie op wat er komen gaat.
Het enige wat je moet doen is jezelf ervan overtuigen dat het gewoon maar tussen je oren zit en vooral gewoon KALM blijven. Probeer traag en diep te blijven ademen en probeer je spieren volledig ontspannen te houden. 
Vraag haar eens of ze je gewoon wat wil strelen daar. Je gaat op je rug liggen en ontspant je volledig. Concentreer je op je ademhaling en laat ja den door haar strelen. Als het niet van de eerste keer lukt: geen paniek: er komen nog keren genoeg, je bent nog jong genoeg!

----------


## zyzz

Geronimo, bedankt voor je aandacht en tijd die je hierin steekt. Je bent de enige die mij probeert te helpen. Ik ga het de volgende keer proberen en hopen op een beter resultaat! Ik hoop dat je gelijk hebt dat het tussen mijn oren zit. Maar je snapt wel dat het zeer vervelend is en ik graag, zoals bijna alle andere mannen, gewoon plezier wil hebben.

----------


## zyzz

En nog steeds heb ik er last van terwijl ik heb geprobeerd rustig te blijven maar het komt vanzelf. Ik kan er echt niks aan doen en probeer het te stoppen. Maar het lukt maar niet. Vandaag zat ze alleen met haar kont tegen mijn penis en het kwam al. Pfff wat nu?

----------


## zyzz

En nog steeds heb ik er last van terwijl ik heb geprobeerd rustig te blijven maar het komt vanzelf. Ik kan er echt niks aan doen en probeer het te stoppen. Maar het lukt maar niet. Vandaag zat ze alleen met haar kont tegen mijn penis en het kwam al. Pfff wat nu?

----------


## Geronimo

Het komt er vooral op neer fysiek ontspannen te zijn: je spieren (en vooral die in je bekken) mogen niet te gespannen zijn. Heb je echt zelf controle over je bodembekkenspieren? Dit lukt niet zomaar van de ene dag op de andere, vrees ik, dus veel oefenen en geduld hebben!

----------


## zyzz

Het raare is, ik ben op dat moment totaal niet gespannen en ben juist relaxd. En wat ik heb is niet zoals klaarkomen. Ik heb het gevoel niet als wanneer ik klaarkom. Het tintelt een beetje en dan komt er een doorzichtig, plakkerig spul uit. Na een half uur zou het weer kunnen komen. En waarom heb ik nou precies dit probleem?

----------


## Geronimo

Als je echt geen gevoel van orgasme hebt en het is zeer doorzichtig, dan zou ik toch denken dat het voorvocht is. Is het in hoeveelheid ook minder dan van een orgasme? Blijft je erectie of gaat hij weg? Al hij blijft, maak jij misschien wat ongewoon veel voorvocht aan en zie ik niet echt zo'n probleem. Als je erectie verdwijnt kan dit nog altijd komen door teleurstelling/zorgen maken.
Er misschien toch eens met de huisarts over praten. Hij kan eventueel het vocht laten onderzoeken zodat je zeker weet waar het om gaat?

----------


## zyzz

De hoeveelheid is inderdaad minder. De erectie die gaat ook weg. En als ik het bij mijn huisarts laat onderzoeken, hoe en wat moet dat dan met mijn ouders? Moet ik het hun vertellen? En hoe gaat dat dan precies bij de huisarts? Maar nadat get vocht eruit is. Is mijn erectie weg en kan ik hem niet meer in een erectie terug laten komen. Ook niet als ik gepijpt word of als ik wil neuken. Dan blijft hij als ik geluk heb in een middel-erectie

----------


## Geronimo

Als je erectie verdwijnt zou ik toch precies denken dat het een zaadlozing is. Het feit dat je nadien niet terug een erectie kan krijgen kan gewoon door stress komen. Hoe meer je je erop focust, hoe slechter het zal lukken. Hoe er ook rekening mee dat je een 'herstelperiode' hebt na een zaadlozing en die duurt niet bij iedereen even lang, maar het is wel zo dat deze langer duurt naarmate je ouder wordt. Als je masturbeert, hoelang duurt het dan tegen dat je terug een stijve kan krijgen? 
Wat kan helpen om dan de focus van je erectie (of gebrek eraan) weg te nemen, is je vriendin wat gaan verwennen (vingeren, beffen...) en je volledig op haar focussen. Mogelijks is dit zo opwindend dat je vanzelf weer een erectie krijgt. (Werkt in elk geval bij mij!)

Of je je ouders moet inlichten zul je voor jezelf uitmaken, denk ik (jij kent ze hopelijk beter dan wij), maar gezien de gevoelige aard van het probleem denk ik niet dat ze het jou kwalijk kunnen nemen mocht je dat niet doen; toch niet voor een eerste consultatie. Mocht er daarna blijken meer aan de hand te zijn zou ik ze toch inlichten. 
En over hoe het er bij de dokter aan toe zal gaan kan ik ook maar gissen. Je zult hem eerst je probleem moeten uitleggen. Dat zal voor jou dan best wel gênant zijn, maar bedenk dat jij hoogstwaarschijnlijk niet de eerste bent die hij/zij over de vloer krijgt met een dergelijk (of ander gênant ) probleem. Als je een staal wil laten onderzoeken, zal je in elk geval wel een potje mee naar huis krijgen. Je zal niet samen met je vriendin naar de dokter moeten om het staal daar of te leveren of het te 'bewijzen' of zo; mocht je daarmee inzitten.

----------


## zyzz

Als ik mastrubeer kan ik na 20 min weer opnieuw mastruberen. Gisteren bleef mijn vriendin bij mij slapen en ik denk dat ik het langzamerhand het wat langer kan volhouden. We wouden het doen en toen we in bed lagen kwam het weer. Ik ging tijd rekken en begon haar te vingeren/beffen. Toen kon ik geen stijve krijgen. Daarna ging ik langs haar liggen en kreeg ik weer een stijve. Ik hoopte dat het zou lukken dus ik deed een condoom om en ze ging bovenop. Het lukte de eerste 5 sec en toen ging hij weer slap. Hij wou niet meer stijf worden.

Ik denk dat ik toch maar even afwacht met naar de doctor gaan. Pas als ik me er zeer slecht van ga voelen dan ga ik. Het is nogsteeds behoorlijk balen als het gebeurt maar ze zegt zelf ook dat het niet aan mij ligt.

----------


## Geronimo

Als het nog eens gebeurt en je krijgt opnieuw een stijve, misschien niet onmiddellijk een condoom omdoen en proberen te neuken. Wacht eerst wat af of laat haar misschien jou wat verwennen en zie of hij dan wel stijf blijft (of misschien nog harder wordt). Sommige mannen houden niet zo van condooms en verliezen hun erectie bij het omdoen ervan (waarmee ik geen pleidooi voor onveilig vrijen wil houden); andere mannen hebben dan weer problemen hun erectie te behouden als de vrouw bovenop zit.

----------


## robin391

Pil tegen voortijdig klaarkomen - http://climaxcontrol.nl Ik heb de bestelling zoals beloofd op tijd ontvangen en de pillen werken fantastisch.

----------


## zyzz

Het probleem is dat ik geen problemen heb met de comdoom omdoen, maar hij is alweer slap voordat ik hem om kan doen. En ik wil geen pillen of iets gebruiken. Het lijkt er wel de laatste tijd op dat het steeds beter en beter gaat. Ik en mijn vriendin zijn beide op vakantie dus we zien elkaar 5 weken niet. Zij is naar italie en ik naar frankrijk. Ik denk dat ik maar moet afwachten en hopen dat het maar goed komt.ik heb er alle vertrouwen in!

----------


## Kollls

tegen vroegtijdige ejaculatie heeft een prachtige doeltreffende voorziening - dapoxetine - Priligi naam drug. indien de uitbreiding van de kunst van het geslacht niet helpt, kunt u proberen deze drug, of super kamagra - dus naast bevat sildenafil dapoxetine.

----------


## Alex

> Pil tegen voortijdig klaarkomen - http://climaxcontrol.nl Ik heb de bestelling zoals beloofd op tijd ontvangen en de pillen werken fantastisch.


Beste Robin,

Ik geloof niet zo in pillen, ik ken werkelijk niemand die daar baat bij had. Het is een kwestie van de juiste technieken toepassen. Door iedereen eenvoudig aan te leren zonder dat je je levenlang je geld hoeft uit te geven aan pillen. Hier lees je alles over deze technieken: https://tesnelklaarkomen.nl/

----------

